
JPMorgan no longer has the world's biggest money market fund. Alibaba does - pyabo
https://www.ft.com/content/28d4e100-2a6d-11e7-bc4b-5528796fe35c
======
cannotsay2017
>> The fund pays 3.93 per cent.

How can I get into this!

Paypal used to do this and they had an outstanding rate of return.

~~~
Analemma_
Even if you could get in, you'd probably have even more trouble getting out,
what with capital controls and all.

I wouldn't feel FOMO though, this is a dangerous game, see
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-short-term-lending-
boom-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-short-term-lending-boom-wont-
end-well-1466135865). Short-term borrowing costs in China are going up, not
because more people need actual overnight loans, but because the government is
trying to deflate the bubble by making it harder for risky borrowers to get
longer-term loans, and borrowers are responding by just getting overnight
loans and continuously rolling them over.

But this can't last forever. A bunch of smaller Chinese banks have already
gone bust from these overnight loans. Funds like this are going to be the
first to go when the music stops in China.

------
slv77
Anybody know what the fund is invested in and what are the risks? Seems like
an awful lot of money sloshing around in China.

------
bigtones
Subscription necessary. Why post things to HN that most users cannot read
because they are behind a subscription wall ?

~~~
grzm
The "web" link (below the submission title) works for me to get around the
paywall.

The HN FAQ says

> _It 's ok to post stories from sites with paywalls that have workarounds._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

Edit: quote "web" for clarification and include HN policy on paywalls.

~~~
aaronchall
What link "below the submission title?"

Is there a specific word to look for?

Post a link to the workaround.

~~~
kspaans
The link that says "web" it searches for the headline, letting you access the
site with google.com as your referrer. It's to the left of "comments" and to
the right of "flag".

